# Morels



## welcometomyworld (Mar 6, 2006)

Hello new guy here in need of advise. I'm going up to hunt mushrooms this weekend for the first time. I have a 160 acres and I would like to find out the best place's to look to save time. My land is in Ocqueoc Twp.Presque Isle Co.The land has a good mix of wood ,ceder,pines,poppel not much hardwood. Can ya help a brother out?


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Welcome to the site!!
You might want to post a thread here....
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=52

Here's a good shroom site you can check out too....good people!!...
click on message board for the forums

http://michiganmorels.com/


----------



## jeb (Nov 15, 2005)

When you start walking just look down if you see water it is to wet for morels. look for dead trees. and look all around there first. them things can go any where. I have found them in the middle of the yard and even in my shed. If the spors are there and they get the heat and water they will come up.


----------



## steelhead1 (Jan 2, 2005)

Welcome to the site and good luck with the mushrooms.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Definately check your poplar, especially around the borders.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

Hello And Welcome!!


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

and welcome to Michigan Sportsman. I'd check around those popple (aspen) first!!

Steve


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

StumpJumper said:


> Definately check your poplar, especially around the borders.


Amen, good observation Stump. Just as you see the forest floor start to look different they are often there. I know a couple popple spots one turns to pines and the other turns to oak. The morels grow several feet on both sides of the change in the woods.

Actually I know more than a couple popple spots! But just a couple that do that so noticable.


----------



## welcometomyworld (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks for the help, went up and found most morels right by my trailer then found alot of beefsteak's on my trail's. I hope I get a bear permit this year, I have three points and have seen alot of bear sign on my land and seen some big bear in the past. Happy Hunting!!


----------

